# Wie neues Keyboard-Laout installieren?

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal das NEO-Tastaturlayout installiert. Das Installationsscript vom Autor selber hat genervt, deswegen hab ich mein eigenes geschrieben: http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/de_neo-1.0_linux.tar.gz . Jetzt wollte ich das Layout (nach xorg-Update auf modular vor einiger Zeit) mal wieder installieren. Leider hat sich da scheinbar einiges verändert und es funktioniert nicht mehr. Die xorg.lst liegt jetzt nicht mehr unter /etc/X11/xkb/rules/, sondern unter /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/. Aber auch mit geändertem Pfad geht das Layout nicht:

```
tobias@konhome ~ $ setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de_neo

Error loading new keyboard description
```

Was muß ich denn tun, wenn ich ein neues Tastaturlayout installieren will?

MfG, Libby

----------

## Finswimmer

```

#!/bin/bash

setxkbmap de

xmodmap /home/tobi/neo_de1.1.Xmodmap

```

So sieht es bei mir aus.

Neo ist echt richtig gut, hab das Gefühl, dass es besser für die Finger ist, kann aber auch Einbildung sein...

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Naja, aber vor dem neuen X11 hat's ja auch "einfsch so" funktioniert und ich konnt schön den Keyboard-Layout-Umschalter von KDE benutzen ... wo fehlt denn da noch ein Eintrag, damit das wieder geht?

----------

## Finswimmer

Starte den Keyboard-Layout-Umschalter mal von der Konsole...evtl siehst du was...

----------

## l3u

Der macht ja nix anderes als eben "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de_neo" eingeben. Kann man sich ja im Kontrollzentrum anschauen ...

----------

